
Do You Need To Move To The Valley? - pchristensen
http://www.danmartell.com/do-you-really-need-to-move-to-the-valley/
======
joedynamite
I thought this was an awesome article. I saved up money and quit my job last
year to move from NY to SF. It never panned out, so I wound up being jobless
for 9 months until I found something new. I still want to move out there and
this just reinforces it. I'll get out there sooner or later.

